# David Attenborough's Great Barrier Reef



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

So, his new series is coming soon and should be pretty awesome. Does anyone know where I can watch it?

Here's a cool website to check out that goes along with the documentary:
http://www.attenboroughsreef.com


----------



## davidv (Oct 17, 2010)

Thursday, January 21, 2016 at 9 PM on CBC-TV

http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/great-barrier-reef


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I caught pieces of this yesterday on BBC2 using KODI on myANDROID tV box. I was testing out the Pheonix add on I installed and it was on live TV from the UK, unfortunately there was no guide to tell me what was playing but it must have been that. In any case it was very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## koiangel (May 21, 2014)

Cant wait for this to get on Air.....Salut Attenborough


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

If anyone is interested, he's doing an AMA (Ask Me Anything) on reddit right now. The questions/answers will stay up after the AMA:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqemd/im_david_attenborough_for_my_latest_project_ive/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> If anyone is interested, he's doing an AMA (Ask Me Anything) on reddit right now. The questions/answers will stay up after the AMA:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqemd/im_david_attenborough_for_my_latest_project_ive/


Nice catch!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

It's on!!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Episode one rocked. That is all.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

They're online if anyone wants to check them out:

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2682758963


----------

